# [gnome] menu principal

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Suite à la réinstallation d'un PC, je ne retrouve pas les outils de configuration dans le menu système. Ils se retrouvent dans le sous menu "autre" du menu "applications". Est ce normal ?

Et l'installation de gnome-control-center n'ajoute aucun raccourci dans le menu prinpal. Est-ce un problème de droits d'accès ? Dois-je ajouté l'utilisateur dans un groupe particulier ?

Merci

----------

## Napoleon

Tu t’en fout un peut de leur localisation dans les menus, après tout alt+f2 c’est plus pratique, mais si tu tiens vraiment à leur ancienne place, alacarte est ton ami.

idem pour gnome-control-center que tu peux lancer avec alt+f2 ou en ajouter un lanceur dans les menus, au choix.

----------

